# Photography Teaching Job



## ejkerwin (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi,
I work for Camp Winnebago, a boy's camp in Maine and we are looking for an individual to teach photography for the next 8 weeks. Our program is film based teaching camera use and darkroom skills. The contract is for approximately $2000 including travel to Maine and back as well as room and board for the summer. Individuals must be at least 19 and excited and willing to work with 8-15 year olds.

If you are interested in camp, please check out our web site at: www.campwinnebago.com.  Here is a link to our online application.

I can be reached by phone at 207-685-4918

Thanks

E.J. Kerwin
Camp Winnebago


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2016)

Sounds like the successful applicant will be making just over $100 per week once travel cost is subtracted from the $2000.


----------



## ejkerwin (Jun 13, 2016)

It is a camp counseling job. Meant for younger individuals who are focused more on the experience then compensation. Thanks.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 13, 2016)

ejkerwin said:


> It is a camp counseling job. Meant for younger individuals who are focused more on the experience then compensation. Thanks.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, might be a tough fit - most younger folks probably won't have the 35mm/darkroom experience your looking for.

Hopefully though you can find someone who's maybe retired with the right experience looking for a bit of an adventure.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> ... might be a tough fit - most younger folks probably won't have the 35mm/darkroom experience your looking for.


  Agree.  I think you might be further ahead trying to see if you could get local camera clubs to host seminars or teaching sessions.  I would think even for most youth, that sort of return would pale when compared to a summer slinging fries at McDonald's.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Trever1t (Jun 14, 2016)

Travel was included as well as room and board. 

Not too many young people shooting film and add to that darkroom experience these days although there's been a resurgence.


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2016)

If so, it seems it should say PLUS travel to/from, not _including_ travel to/from Maine.

What is said leaves room for doubt.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 14, 2016)

Honestly, if I were 19 and had the knowledge, I'd probably be into this opportunity. I might make more money doing something else, but I'd love doing this -- I wouldn't love flipping burgers. 

I had plenty of friends who worked at summer camps for chicken feed because of the experience that went along with it, although I get that's hard to measure as a working adult.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 14, 2016)

Gee whiz, the guy came on a photography forum to post an opportunity. Take it or shut up.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2016)

Not all of us see it as an opportunity.
I see it as a way to take advantage of a young person.

If you do some math based on information on the camp web site you can calculate that for the not quite 8 week summer season gross revenue for the camp approaches $1,000,000.00 dollars.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 15, 2016)

ejkerwin said:


> Hi,
> I work for Camp Winnebago, a boy's camp in Maine and we are looking for an individual to teach photography for the next 8 weeks. Our program is film based teaching camera use and darkroom skills. The contract is for approximately $2000 including travel to Maine and back as well as room and board for the summer. Individuals must be at least 19 and excited and willing to work with 8-15 year olds.
> 
> If you are interested in camp, please check out our web site at: www.campwinnebago.com.  Here is a link to our online application.
> ...



film and darkroom skills ?
like those math and engineering majors with slide rule skills?


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 15, 2016)

KmH said:


> Not all of us see it as an opportunity.
> I see it as a way to take advantage of a young person.
> 
> If you do some math based on information on the camp web site you can calculate that for the not quite 8 week summer season gross revenue for the camp approaches $1,000,000.00 dollars.



So? The guy doesn't own the camp, he works there. Sounds like he wants someone to pass on knowledge to the next generation to me. Take it or look at another thread. Pretty simple.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 16, 2016)

I used to work at summer camp, and eventually was director of a couple of camp programs. It wasn't a lot of pay, but it was so much fun and great experience, I loved it.  

The job description seems like a typical camp counselor job, although I don't know the going rate for pay and agree it might be more of a challenge to find someone to teach film photography (nice that the camp has a darkroom).

I'm not sure what might be of help to the OP. In my area schools are out for the summer earlier than they used to be so this would be late to try to find a counselor (although I imagine there are circumstances that there's a need to fill a position).

Would it be an option to hire a camp counselor and then see if there's an area camera club or college/school darkroom program that has someone who could come in days and do the darkroom instruction? Hope the OP finds someone.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2016)

Sometimes, it's not about the money.

I teach classes, and have never received as much as a nickel.  However, I enjoy it.  And truth be told, I get an education as well.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 18, 2016)

How young is considered young. I work with professionals that are late 20's that have never shot film or been in a darkroom. I suppose there are some kids that learned darkroom skills in their late teens, that are in their early 20's that this would be a fit for. Just not sure you'd find them on this forum.


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2016)

Needle in a hay stack.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 19, 2016)

I wish the OP luck in finding someone and appreciate that it is a valid opportunity for the right individual.
I would adamantly suggest to the camp that they change to digital photography where there are no chemicals involved and  the young people would actually be interested in it.


----------

